# Hope



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's filthy, but I couldn't resist snapping a couple of phone pics.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl! I love her beautiful roman nose-yet-stylish head!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I like!! I agree with Crossroads love her head. Shes a beauty!! What do you have planned for her?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow! she is really correct all the way around!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She *really* reminds me of Liberty.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She *really* reminds me of Liberty.


I agree to some extent. They both have that "look at me" thing going on. They are both pretty square and level topped and hipped. I wish Hope could pack on the poundage like Liberty can. Liberty is also deeper in the twist. It's hard to capture in pictures, but Hope actually has a pretty nice chest. She seems to be a cut above the rest of my herd at this point. Though I have some others I'm in love with too. I just AI d Hope's mother to this buck yesterday.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/b449.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NICE! ^ That's awesome! Hoping you get some beautiful kids from them! 

Liberty weighed 104 a week ago... she is pretty heavy. Do you know what Hope weighs? Hope beat Liberty at the last show by a couple goats right? I wonder how they'll compare at Puyallup.  Liberty beat Hope at RWB I think? At least the first day. 

Dandi and Liberty will be in the 6-9 class... Dazzle will be in the 3-6. Hope will be in 3-6 right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> It's hard to capture in pictures, but Hope actually has a pretty nice chest.


I know it... she's gorgeous. I love her front. I also think Hope has a prettier/longer neck. Liberty drives me crazy in the ring as she won't stretch her neck out/hold her head up unless I stand on tip toes trying to hold her head up...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Liberty weighed 104 a week ago... she is pretty heavy. Do you know what Hope weighs? Hope beat Liberty at the last show by a couple goats right? I wonder how they'll compare at Puyallup.  Liberty beat Hope at RWB I think? At least the first day. Dandi and Liberty will be in the 6-9 class... Dazzle will be in the 3-6. Hope will be in 3-6 right?


I'll weigh Hope. I haven't lately. You have it right. Liberty beat Hope both days at RWB and the Sunday judge at Big Top had Hope in front. Hope will have graduated into the 6-9 by three days. I've got Tough Love and my little red doe for the 3-6. Doesn't seem fair for Dandi to still be in 6-9. She'll be like a senior in HS versus Jr. High girls. Ha.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I like!! I agree with Crossroads love her head. Shes a beauty!! What do you have planned for her?


 I'm planning to win a class at Nationals with her first baby. Haha. I've showed her some. No points yet, but she's competitive. She's an AI baby by AABG STATUS QUO.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... I thought Dandi would be in the 9-12 class by then. She's going to be 9 m/o on 9/19, a week after the show! Sorry... that doesn't seem fair at all!  Maybe I should just scratch her...  

Liberty will turn 6 months on the 26th of this month. Dazzle will be 6 months on 10/4.

Hey, but you know... Liberty just beat Dandi for grand at SW, and Hope beat Liberty at the last show! So there you go!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a very nice solid doeling.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Do you know what Hope weighs? ?


106 pounds. She just ate and took a drink of water though. Ha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!! ^ Liberty has a ADG of almost 1/2 lb a day-ish... so she's probably up to 108 now! Very guessed actually on the ADG... she was 85lbs at RWB, and 104 a week ago so...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nice!!! ^ Liberty has a ADG of almost 1/2 lb a day-ish... so she's probably up to 108 now! Very guessed actually on the ADG... she was 85lbs at RWB, and 104 a week ago so...


Ahh... OK.  She looks like she's up to 120 in her latest pictures. Not kidding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Geez... I just looked and saw that Hope is almost 2 weeks *younger* than Liberty! You think Liberty packs on the poundage?! Ha! What are you feedin that goat?! Liberty's mom is the shortest doe we own... so maybe Hope is just taller? Liberty is the same height as Dazzle now, who is a whole month younger!

It's almost going to be embarrassing leading almost 9 m/o Dandi into the ring... It seems SO unfair!  She's a big girl. You saw her full sisters at RWB... those giant silver headed does who were older yearlings. Duet and Deeno's Pride are her full sisters from last year... Dandi's got big in her lines for sure!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hope is pretty tall for a Boer goat. I wouldn't feel bad about Dandi fitting the age perfectly and being big. What goes around comes around and no one would spend much time feeling bad for you if it was the other way around. Ha.  I better get my entry in pretty soon.


----------

